# Elves and Vulcans



## Celebthôl (Dec 1, 2002)

I had a thought today, Vulcans and Elves are very similar, for example

1) They are both very logical,
2) They are both very mysterious,
3) They both had a civil war that they dont really talk about,
4) THE EARS
5) Neither of them live on earth

if there are any more then post them
(i know they are not in the slightest bit connected but oh well)

Thôl


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 1, 2002)

I used to have a thread exactly like this.. expect a lot of flack... I even said that when Elves go over the sea that they get in a space ship and go to Vulcan...


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 1, 2002)

well it is kinda wiered and i thought that to, about them goinn off in ships but i though that i was like overly wiered but i guess not, and they went off into the void etc.

yay support (i think) thx Elgee (i think)

Thôl


----------



## Dragon (Dec 5, 2002)

telepathy.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 5, 2002)

Mind melds, you mean?

That Enterprise the other night was the best so far! Hoshi disappears... Spooky... I loved it.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 6, 2002)

whos Hoshi?
and i saw the best one where picard did a mind meld with i believe it was spocks father and they swapped bodies it was really strange!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 6, 2002)

Hoshi is a new character on Enterprise the next installment of the Star Trek "saga" It is placed approximately 150 years from now.

Well, hmm...I don't think that there is any sort of correlation between Vulcans and Elves. Though one possibility would be that Gene Roddenberry had fashioned Vulcans after that of the Elves created by JRRT. Just a thought.

-Flame


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2002)

YOU'RE BEING SERIOUS! Shame on you... 

Hoshi is the character I identify with... what does that tell you about me? Lot of phobias, quits easy, but kind of likeable.

I like Tom Paris too... and Data's cat. In the original I like Macoy, but I'm a bit behind on original. I've watched mostly Voyager.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 7, 2002)

HLGStrider, are you a Trekkie? 

-Flame


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2002)

A little. I wasn't until about two years ago when a friend became one and found out that my brother liked it. Then she started giving us recorded episodes... I got into the characters. The first episode I watched all the way through was End Game (the last Voyager). Then she gave us recorded Voyagers and a few Next Gens. Then Enterprise came out and she's been giving us almost every week of Enterprise. (We can't get TV at my house because we live in a valley so we need recordings). I've seen a few recordings of the original and some recorded DS9. 

Anyway, I was turned off from the show because I saw the previews for the episode of Next Gen where Geordi turns into a creature with blue lights going up and down his body. I was six and it scared me to death. I then saw part of the original episode with the Q like guy who could snap things into being and played the harpsicord... then I got the Voyagers... 

Anyway, I like Hoshi and Trip, but I dislike T'Pol. I like Tom Paris but not Checotay. I like Picard and Data, but the Borg are boring... Oh, and Q's are cool...


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 7, 2002)

Some of my friends and I got together a couple of weeks ago and watched all of the ST movies. It was really fun. Personally I liked Nelix he was quite humorous, love Data he is so funny with his emotion chip, kinda like the Borg but they don't seem all that ominous anymore, I liked Picard. Patrick Stewart is a great actor. I like Trip he is pretty funny. I also like Mr. Reed. I seem to be sort of like him personality wise.

That episode with Geordi...was not all that bad....He had become infected with some sort of mutating pathogen and transformed into this species that difuses light to hide themselves. Anyway, Data comes up with a nifty device that enables them to see them and they save Geordi before he is totally transformed. Dr. Crusher neutralized the pathogen and everything is hunky dory.

Right now i have a bunch of the Enterprise episodes on my computer(all of the second season) I did like EndGame that was great. i think The Next Generation was my fav though.

-Flame


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2002)

> kinda like the Borg but they don't seem all that ominous anymore,



Well Janeway whipped them in the Delta Quadrent... and the Queens fallen to pieces about ten times! Blown herself up once... etc.

Yeah, I saw that episode again when I was older. Didn't scare me then, but those weird veins... terrors...

I find you being like Malcom scary... I am Hoshi, however... Not the perfectionist, withheld type.
Nelix is ok... not as ok as Tom, but ok.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 7, 2002)

What i meant when i said i was like Malcom was that i am kind of a loner. I don't share is facination with weapons. lol

About the Borg, I think they have gone a little over board with 'em.

-Flame


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2002)

I liked the one where Malcom was obsessed with security and was working on the Reed alert... and Trip with that chair... classic.

I love this part when the captain is discussing the forward he's writing.

Trip: Seems a little longwinded.

Captain: It is a good thing you are a good engineer because you obviously know nothing about writing.

Trip: That makes two of us.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 8, 2002)

LOL...you are right that was pretty funny. Well, back to the topic, eh?

-Flame


----------



## Niniel (Dec 10, 2002)

I like ST too. Wellm my brother does, and so I was often forced to watch it when he did, and now I like it too. Enterprise is not on TV here yet, but my brother has the first 16 episodes on VHS. I do like Reed, I think I'm a lot like him in personality (what does that say about me????). I really like DS9, I have seen almost all the episodes. I especially like Julian Bashir, though my brother teases me about it because he thinks I have a crush on Bashir. 
My all-time favourite is Spock of course (I don't really know if Elves and Vulcans are alike on purpose, to say anything about the original subject of this thread). When I watch the original series it's mostly to have a good laugh about the ridiculous visual effects though.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 10, 2002)

K i hate to crap on ur Star Trek stuff coz im also a trekkie, but this is how elves and vulcans are similar! soz again


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 10, 2002)

Well... we have to decide:

A. Are Elves Logical?
B. How would they get to Vulcan? Was that car of rumor really a space ship (A theory suggested by Legolam in my last thread on this subject)?
C. Are there any simularities between Vulcan names and traditions and Elvish ones?


----------



## Lomin... (Dec 16, 2002)

Vulcans are logical, Elves are mystical.

To quote someone(I forget who I think Gandalf):

"Do not go to the elves for council for they will say yes and no at the same time"

Is that logical? Yes I think but very, very un-Vulcan.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 16, 2002)

it was Frodo i believe when he was speeking to um the elve that was leaving im to tired to look it up now, in um wood sumthing or other im soooooo very tired!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 16, 2002)

> "Do not go to the elves for council for they will say yes and no at the same time"



Ever seen Archer get a straight answer out of T'Pol?


----------



## Lomin... (Dec 18, 2002)

Enterpsise doen't count, 'cause T'Pol shouldn't exist. Follow through the first gen and you'll hear them say that Spock was the "first Vulcan to serve on a federation ship". And the stories about T'Pol not serving just observing?... Well I like to call that horsefeather, poppycock, ect.

It's just a lame excuse.

I quote another source, Spock:
"I have never understood the female capacity to avoid a direct answer to any question."

Said on stardate 3417.3 in the episode This Side of Paradise.


T'Pol is clear not a Vulcan, she is a woman

Lomin...


PS Sorry if that comes off the worng way, but that's the way I get sometimes.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2002)

You should read my explanation in the "Beren the Empty Minded" thread... he he... I was feeling evil.

I haven't seen much original series, I'm afraid. I didn't become a fan until late Voyager... see the detailed biographical post...


----------



## Niniel (Dec 19, 2002)

(Spoiler if you haven't seen TTT)
The Elves in TTT really look like Vulcans; at least they act is if they haven't got any emotions. Haldir shows up with an Elven army, and all the Elves are dressed exactly the same, they all act exactly the same (they move so perfectly the same that they actually seem to be robots). Really very Vulcan-like, apart from the pointed ears.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 20, 2002)

I really didn't like Haldir that much and didn't see why Aragorn made such a big deal of him...nothing endearing about the fellow... sigh...

Saw that today.


----------



## Lomin... (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Really very Vulcan-like, apart from the pointed ears. *




Aside from th ears?...

What do you mean! That's the most simular thing between them!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2002)

I think Niniel means that, even if there weren't the ears, there would still be simularities.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lomin... _
> *Vulcans are logical, Elves are mystical.*


 Before logic came along, Vulcans were very mystical, and they still are. They have some very logically based mystical beliefs.


> *Enterpsise doen't count, 'cause T'Pol shouldn't exist. Follow through the first gen and you'll hear them say that Spock was the "first Vulcan to serve on a federation ship". And the stories about T'Pol not serving just observing?... Well I like to call that horsefeather, poppycock, ect.*


 I disagree. Spock was the first vulcan to join Star Fleet. T'Pol is a vulcan officer onboard Enterprise serving under The High Command and Archer. She is not a member of Star Fleet.

-Flame


----------



## Lomin... (Dec 22, 2002)

> She is not a member of Star Fleet.



Yes I said that myself and I said that is just a pointless excuse. I think hse should've at least been mentioned before. Artistic lisense gone awry if you ask me.


----------

